# New Mom



## AbyssinianLover (Oct 25, 2008)

I recently got a pregnant cat as someone was giving her and another cat away because they were moving out of the province. Well she was pregnant and got told she wouldn't be giving birth for two week's well i had gone away to a funeral and called my boyfriend's brother to see how everything was and he had told me that she had given birth to 6 babies friday sometime between 9pm-9 am well i just came home yesterday. Mommy and the 6 are completely healthy and there seem's to be no problems but she is a bit of a social cat so when her kitten's are crying for milk she is busy wanting attention from us. Also one already has a eye open and they are 5 day's old as of today. Should i be worried? This is the first litter i have had in over a year. 5 of them are white with black spot's on their head's and one is a tabby.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Good for you for taking in a pregnant mother! I'm no breeding expert, but as long as the eye seems normal and healthy (not infected or swollen or anything) then I think it should be ok. If you hear kittens crying, it might be a good idea to lead Mommy-puss to the kittens, and encourage her to nurse them. Give her attention while she does this, and maybe she'll be satisfied. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be write soon and let you know for sure that they are ok. But from my limited experience (I have taken in two pregnant moms, sheltered them, adopted out the kits, and spayed mama when the time was right) they sound alright.

Oooh and pictures are a must!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I agree. If she wants company, give her company while she's nursing.

You don't have to worry about the opened eye. Some kittens open their eyes early. As long as it's clean there's no need to worry.


----------



## AbyssinianLover (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you i feel really sorry for any animal that has to go into a shelter but specially pregnant cat's would be way to stressful for her. I rub mia down with my hand's or a blanket so then i can pick up the kitten i nick-named peekaboo the eye always seem's clear and nothing seem's to be wrong. I only hear one very vocal baby the rest are a bit muted when they try and meow. I will start sitting by the box with her and giving her as much attention as the kitten's need to feed then let her go and hopefully they will start being able to eat alot more then before atleast i know she is feeding because of their little bellies. I can't remember if it's normal to be able to figure out some of the sexes of the babies because two of the pure white one's are females and the rest seem to be males. This is the second cat i have had that was pregnant my first was a siamese female who had four kitten's and out of the four two of them had problems so i am just very thankful that they are all healthy and nobody seem's to have problem's yet. We are planning on giving 5 of them away to good home's and i am making sure i met everyone that will be taking care of the kitten(not sure if that sound's to anal or not) which they will be leaving mia probably at 9 week's old but might wait till 12 week's and as soon as they leave mia will be going in to get fixed and same with my little peekaboo.

Of course i will be getting a load of pictures on sunday when i can head to my parent's house to download the pictures.

Thanks for telling me that i wasn't sure if they would need a trip to the vet but if everything is fine i will wait till they are a bit older before they go to their new homes.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It might be advisable to email or call the vet, and get an idea if they think they need deworming, and what would be the best time for them to start their shots. I'm not sure of the exact ages (Nito was all set and up to date with his shots when I adopted him) but they will be more adoptable if they've gotten their shots. Otherwise, good decision on getting Peekaboo [SUCH a cute name! I hope you keep it :luv ] and mama spayed!


----------



## AbyssinianLover (Oct 25, 2008)

I think i might email my new vet and see if i can also get a package deal specially with 6 babies as i am not sure if i should do the de-worming and first shot or just the de-worm. Thank's yeah my boyfriend actually thought up the nick-name for her i wanted to call her chicklit. I hear people alway's saying that i shouldn't bother getting my cat's fixed since the male's in my home are neutered but they never think their cat's can never get out or get pregnant but mia proved that to be wrong.


----------

